# URGENT ADVICE PLEASE! 82 Tiffen Allegro 23', 84 Ford Diamond 26' 85 Winniebago LeSharo Turbo Diesel



## JilezFarmer (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi there,

I have to purchase in the next few days so unfortunately I don’t have the time to wait for something else to come up or do more of my own research . My partner and I are developing some land we bought, been living in a tepee tent but the thing blew down and im away on business so she is suffering and ive goto find something quick! Live in Colorado in Summit County  so experience some harsh weather and altitude. My price range is upto around $4500

I have narrowed the choice down to these RV’s that’s are available in the area at the moment:

1982 Tiffin Allegro Motorhome RV 23 FT - $3000 the add reads:

** 28,000 Miles **
Mini Home for sale
1982 Tiffin Allegro Motorhome 23 FT
454 Chevy - Passenger Side Head Replaced
3 Speed Transmission, - Unknown Exact type
Propane Stove with Tank
Onboard 4,000 Watt Onan Generator that runs great - tested - air filter replaced, oil changed, spark plugs changed
2 Gas Tanks Main and Aux, Gen runs off of aux tank, but can be plumbed to run out of a 5 gallon gas can if need be - versatile - Generator has its own electric fuel pump
Tires hold air but need to be replaced
Starts right up and drives
Clean Title
Needs 2 deep cycle batteries
Carpet was taken out in most of it, and the floor was replaced with a floating wood floor.



Or

1984 Ford Diamond 26' Class C Motorhome Rv $4000 e the add reads:

Possible trade Harly, Dirt Bike, motorcycle.
1984 Ecoline Ford Diamond Camper motor home class c rv. Good shape for being 30 years old. Runs like a champ on 56,000 miles on a 7.5 460 motor. The rv is 26' long and everything works. It will need a new control for the power inverter but everything works. No leaks solid class c camper. Runs and drives great. It also can pull just about anything. Good camper works well and is very reliable. Used to live in for 2 years.
A/C
Full bathroom
Full size bed above cab
Couch turns into full bed
Twin bed in rear
Full kitchen stove/oven
Hot water heater & furnace
Folding table in living room which makes great floor space
Rack on roof

Or:

1985 Winniebago LeSharo Turbo Diesel mini motorhome $4500 add reads:

winniebago mini motorhome ,lesharo turbo diesel 17000 original miles runs & drives like new ,I've started the remodel so the price is going 2 continue 2 go up[ I can text pics with a phone # ]

I’m leaning towards the allegro but to tbh I really do not have much knowledge in vehicles in general let alone RV’s and campers..



Thanks everyone!

God Bless


----------



## JilezFarmer (Jun 4, 2017)

sorry i should add:

Once we have something built, (next month or so)  we will move out of the camper at which point it will be used for touring. SO i guess what im getting at is which one is best for tempory full time living that will then be used for more touring.

Thanks again!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2017)

I would probably go with the Allegro but hard to say with these older models   It should serve the purpose for a few months stay but plan on a lot of major repair to make road ready.


----------



## JilezFarmer (Jun 4, 2017)

thanks C Nash!


----------

